# NE Bowl



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

These NE bowls are my favorite types of turning. Mitch


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, Mitch ! That's nice!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Mitch. I know those things can be kind of hairy when turning them but sure does look cool!! 

Nice job. 

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Roefa
Thanks Roger. Are you a turner at all Roger? If so let's see something you turned.Please join us and exhibit your work. I see by your profile that you answered the question about how long a wood worker you answered 60. Is that like in 60 years? Man you must be older than dirt(like me). Don't take offense Rog. Just kidding you. I think I offended one gentleman on this forum, unintentionally, and I feel terrible about it. Looks like he isn't gonna forgive me. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Yes sir Corey, I love turning these ne bowls, could do it all day.Mind if I share a story with you about turning these Corey. About 10 months ago I couldn't figure out how they turned these things and I had a desire to learn.Couldn't figure how to start. Well one sunday I walked into my shop and told myself, today I'm gonna turn one of them things. This is true Corey. I picked up my bowl gouge and started cutting the spigot first, then something happened, I just kept turning and turning but it seemed like it wasn't me turning this bowl, I was just holding the tool to the wood. Strangest experience I ever had. I finished the bowl and it was perfectly beautiful to me and of all the many , many like it, I never turned a bad one since That isn't always the case as you know. I don't want to sound silly here but, Corey, someone took me by the hand and I still get chills when I think about it, and showed me how to make this bowl. Have you ever turned one of these? Mitch


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey Mitch -
Me, OLD ???... I'm only 69... That's young (heh heh). I got addicted to electric trains at 5, woodworking at 9, guitar at 15, electronics at 25, Hammond Organ at 30, backgammon at 42, etc., etc. ...i.e. lots of "addictions", but I'm havin' fun! (Can't remember exactly where along the way "girls" should be in that list). Ha! Most of my wood turning has been rather mundane: Spindles, chair rungs, table legs, a few lamps and candlesticks... not too impressive, and I give most of it away. A few are still around the house, though (pics attached if I did it right... I'm only 1/2 addicted to computer).

Now, as far as offending or hurting my feelings, that's unlikely; my hide is thick because of the sarcastic buncha' guys I run with, so fire away! But beware...I bite back...heh heh!  This forum is a lot of fun and I have already received some help with a problem and learned a few tricks and ideas.
What's that thing about teaching OLD DOGS new tricks???
Happy Thanksgiving to ALL !
Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Roger
I take that back, your just a kid all right. I'm here to tell you the turnings are real nice. I like them. You know your way around the lathe, so now we expect to see something new you turn every so often. Mitch What do you say?


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

mit-ch said:


> Roger
> I take that back, your just a kid all right. I'm here to tell you the turnings are real nice. I like them. You know your way around the lathe, so now we expect to see something new you turn every so often. Mitch What do you say?


Four grandkids are keeping me fairly busy with building their "wants" and I'm re-organizing my shop (again). If I ever get my lathe set back up back and to making some stuff on it, I'll pass it along. Truthfully, I'm keeping my eyes open for a small engine lathe for metal turning. Working free-cutting yellow brass is fun, too.
I had access to all sorts of metal working equipment before I retired in '98 and the company was sold. But to answer your question, if I produce any real "beauties", I'll post 'em here.

Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Mitch, cool story! No I have never turned an NE or even turned a bowl. I guess I like seeing what everyone else does in their bowl turning but I like to turn with dry wood and small stuff like goblets, boxes etc. It's a different animal turning dry wood than green.

Roefa, you have done some very nice spindle work. I do mostly spindley type stuff myself. 

Corey


----------

